# Guppy fry mysteriously disappearing?



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

I've noticed lately, that every time one of our females births fry, they disappear within 3-4 days. We have plenty of cover vegetation & hiding spots, but the babies r nowhere 2 b found! There is a 14" Pleco living in the tank, and my hubby jokingly calls him a vaccum cleaner... swimming around, sucking everything up all the time. This makes me wonder... Is it possible he's simply inhaling them? We have several generations of guppies in there, but they have never just vanished until lately... Ideas?


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes. Bigger fish will eat smaller ones if they can. If you leave the parents in the tank with the babies, they will eat them, too.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

There's never been an issue with the parents eating their fry... In fact, we have several generations sharing the tank, and there's way 2 may guppies 2 count (200+), lol. Aren't Plecos supposed 2 strictly b algae eaters tho? I know by watchin him, that he eats whatever algae is on the glass, cleans the plants/rocks & ornaments. He has never acted in any way that would make us fear for the safety of the guppy community, which is y we r wondering if, while siphoning his grub, he isn't accidentally sucking up the tiny newborns.... Idk, maybe a blessing in disguise? ;-) I feel there is a bioload issue, but every time I've tried explaining 2 my mother-in-law that her tank is seriously over-crowded, but she shrugs it off. She says I'm just a "know-it-all", and refuses to listen to my advice, cuz her tank has "been just fine for 5+ yrs... All I do is feed em & they do the rest". What am I supposed 2 do.... I feel sorry 4 the 200+ guppies & the poor Pleco!


----------

